# fighting after water change



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

I need help quick I did a 30 percent water change and now I have one of my holding dems fighting with a male dem also one of my female red zebras fighting with a male red zebra now I am new to african cichlids so I'm not sure if its fighting or mating but like I said the female dem is already holding so not sure anyway the fish are going round in circles and then locking lips so I guess my question is are they fighting or mating and also if fighting what could have brought this on was It the water change or what :x


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like fighting. When you did the water change did you change the aquascape around or anything?


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

Not really I changed the dominant males cave but left everything else the same and the dominant male isn't the one fighting plus I've changed the scape before and had no problems


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> was It the water change


A larger water change can definitely cause action in the tank, I do 50% every week and every week there is spunkyness following.


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

i have found that if i shift the subsrate around and re-flatten it while i am vacuming my fish will do light battle soon after i am done cleaning...


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

gus211 said:


> Not really I changed the dominant males cave but left everything else the same and the dominant male isn't the one fighting plus I've changed the scape before and had no problems


Its possiable changing the caves caused them to compete for the spot that was changed.


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

I think ur right I did flatten my substrate but after a while my dominant male dem took care of my problem see his the tank boss and I guess a peacefull soul cause he chased down the trouble makers and broke up there fights his my hero lol


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah sometimes messin with hte tank can cause some brief issues that usually last only a short while. do you have enough of each species too...like at least 15 dems and 6 zebra(1m/5f)


----------

